# 1. Hiddenhausener MTB Cup 13.07.2013



## biker1569 (23. Juni 2013)

Info unter :

http://hiddenhausen-mtb-rennen.de/MTB-Rennen-Infos.html


----------



## neubicolt (25. Juni 2013)

Da steht was von 370hm auf 7km 

Das halte ich für eine sehr ambitionierte Angabe für diese Region, oder nicht?

Außerdem wird gesagt, dass geübte Biker 15-16 Runden schaffen in 3h. Das wären ca. 105km, also ein Schnitt von 35km/h.

Sicher dass die Angaben alle so stimmen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1569 (25. Juni 2013)

Das wird nicht stimmen!!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2013)

da stimmt so gut wie gar nichts.
außer ort, startzeit und nenngeld vielleicht.




> Sind mehr als drei Lizenzfahrer am Start, erfolgt eine Wertung in einer Klasse. Ansonsten fahren Lizenzfahrer außerhalb der Wertung.



das rennen ist nicht beim bdr gemeldet. lizensfahrer müssen also mit einer sperre rechnen.


----------



## neubicolt (25. Juni 2013)

Na ja, wenn es die erste Austragung ist wollen wir mal nicht so päpstlich sein.

Grundsätzlich freue ich mich über jedes Rennen das an den Start geht. Werde mich anmelden denk ich...

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2013)

bin auch dabei.

es stimmt schon, dass bei der ersten veranstaltung nicht alles passen kann, aber sicher sind doch auch leute beteiligt die selber rennen fahren. 
die könnten also wissen wie es geht.

ein richtiges höhenprofil und die rundenlänge wäre wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich freue ich mich über jedes Rennen das an den Start geht.



+1


----------



## bikefreak32791 (25. Juni 2013)

Moin bin auch dabei mit den angaben ....da habe ich ja mehr schiss wie vor der hohen 8 bei 24 Std rennen ....


----------



## biker1569 (25. Juni 2013)

Neue Info : Strecke soll ca. 6,5  km mit 199 hm haben !!!

.... also 8 -12 Runden ....


----------



## DL82 (1. Juli 2013)

Moin...

bin auch dabei. Will das morgen nach Feierabend mal abfahren.

Von wem haste die Info? 200 HM ist schon fordernd für eine Runde.

Habt ihr das Startgeld schon überwiesen? In der Mail stand ja, dass die sich melden...

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2013)

die info ist vom veranstalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DL82 (1. Juli 2013)

Ok, danke dir 

Na, nach morgen Abend bin ich schlauer. 

Geld soll übrigens überwiesen werden. Am besten eine Woche vor Start.
Vor Ort wird dann anhand von Listen kontrolliert. Wer also spät überwiesen hat, sollte einen Auzug mitbringen.

Wer mag darf sich natürlich gerne morgen anschließen. 

18.30 Uhr Sportplatz Eilshausen treffen wir uns.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (2. Juli 2013)

Und? 200 hm? komm erzähl,


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2013)

morgen ist heute. sie fahren erst noch.


----------



## Berni67 (2. Juli 2013)

Die zu fahrende Strecke ist 5,8 Km lang, der gesamte Anstieg an Höhe sind 128 hm, in der Zeit sind maximal 9 Runden zu schaffen ! 
Die Strecke ist nun etwas verändert worden und hat sich etwas verkürzt.
Ein schwerlich zu fahrender Wiesen- Weg berghoch ist entfernt worden.
Die Strecke ist jetzt komplett ausgeschildert und gut zu fahren.


----------



## Berni67 (2. Juli 2013)

Die Strecke wurde etwas verkürzt, es sind nun 5,8 Km zu fahren.
Der Gesamt -Anstieg addiert sich auf 128 Hm, 2 kurze, aber knackige Anstiege
sind in der Strecke enthalten. Ein schwer zu fahrender Wiesen-Weg wurde
entfernt, die Strecke ist nun komplett ausgeschildert.

Die auf der Anmelde -Seite genannten Daten werden jetzt korrigiert - Sorry.
Gut trainierte Fahrer fahren die Runde in ca. 15 -20 Minuten.
Es kommen also maximal 9 Runden zustande.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2013)

wie ist denn die wegbeschaffenheit?

reine waldwege, oder auch mal nen trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berni67 (2. Juli 2013)

Hauptsächlich Waldwege, haben aber auch 2 Trail´s dabei, damit es Spaß macht


----------



## DL82 (3. Juli 2013)

Moin, 

gestern mit zwei Kollegen die Strecke gefahren. Wir finden Sie für das erste mal ganz gelungen. Ein sehr schneller Kurs. Mit kurzen aber knackigen Anstiegen und schnellen Abfahrten. Ein Anstieg hat es in sich mit über 20 % Steigung. 

Wer am 13.07. in der ersten Stunde schon Vollgas gibt, wird es bereuen 

Strecke war weitesgehens ausgeschildert. Wir haben dann auch noch Bernd Blöte getroffen ( Berni67??? ). Es sollen noch weitere Schilder folgen und es werden noch Markierungen mit Sägespänen gemacht. Bisher sind es um die 60 Fahrer. 

Denke es wird ne schöne Sache und so das erste mal dabei zu sein hat ja auch wa für sich


----------



## Berni67 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Daniel, der Trail, wo wir uns getroffen haben, ist fast fertig, war heute nochmals dort und habe daran weiter gemacht. 
Denke, er wird Euch gefallen.


----------



## DL82 (4. Juli 2013)

Moin Bernd...

ja wir fahren Dienstag nochmal Probe , Dann schauen wir uns das Stück mal an.

Das Schwerste wird am 13.07.13 sein, am Bier- und Würstchenstand immer wieder vorbei fahren zu müssen


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juli 2013)

kannst du dann mal ein höhenprofil einstellen.


----------



## DL82 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich lass mal die GPS Uhr bei einer Runde mitlaufen...


----------



## Berni67 (7. Juli 2013)

Anbei für Euch alle dieser Link, wo die Strecke mit Höhenprofil zu sehen ist :
http://www.media-tours.de/tools/MTTracker/?id=1861

Mit sportlichen Grüssen, Berni


----------



## Magenta04 (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo Bernd, ein super Kurs!! Gut gemacht! Selektiv aber gelungen und sogar den Wald gefegt ;-) . Aber wer hier zu schnell angeht.....


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juli 2013)

kann mir bitte noch mal jemand den termin bestätigen?

samstag, 13.07.13
oder
sonntag, 14.07.13

auf der homepage stehen widersprüchliche infos.


danke!


----------



## DL82 (11. Juli 2013)

Wir gehen eigentlich vom Sa. 13.07. aus.
Start 11 Uhr...
Unterlagen abholen bis 10.30 Uhr

Bernd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magenta04 (11. Juli 2013)

Auf der Homepage sowie bei der Anmeldung: Eindeutig der 13. !!!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juli 2013)

auf der homepage steht aber auch sonntag, 13.07.13.

darum meine nachfrage.


----------



## DL82 (11. Juli 2013)

Zurecht...mmhh 

Aber in der Zeitung wurde auch der 13.07 genannt. Also gehe ich fest davon aus.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. Juli 2013)

Habe angerufen, mir wurde der 13. also Samstag bestätigt.

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juli 2013)

der richtige termin ist nun auch auf der homepage vermerkt.

die klasseneinteilung in der startliste passt auch nicht wirklich.

klassen aktuell nach alter (jung -> alt)
junioren
herren 
senioren 2
senioren 1
masters

richtig wäre 
junioren
herren
masters 
senioren 1
senioren 2


----------



## DL82 (12. Juli 2013)

Also...morgen gehts los. Heisst heute nen Bier weniger 
Man sieht sich am Start und auf der Strecke. Ich fahre rechts, dann kommt ihr besser vorbei


----------



## bikefreak32791 (12. Juli 2013)

Nen bier mehr dann tutz nich so weh oder Glühwein bei dem Wetter ....ich fahre hinter dir ;-)


----------



## bikefreak32791 (13. Juli 2013)

Und Männer wie war es ? 
Ich habe 8 runden 2:23 ....schade wäre gerne über3 Std gefahren schöne strecke .....


----------



## Berni67 (13. Juli 2013)

An alle Biker, die bei uns gestartet sind, hier nochmals vielen Dank.
Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet auf unserem Kurs Spaß und seit im kommenden Jahr dann wieder dabei.
Wir werden dann dafür sorgen, das Ihr, wenn die Trink- Flaschen leer sind, Ersatz bekommt.
Das Rennen wird auch auf 200 Starter erweitert werden.

Weitere Anregungen und Vorschläge bitte mitteilen !

Bis bald dann ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berni67 (13. Juli 2013)

Die Klasseneinteilung wird beim kommenden Rennen korrigiert werden - Danke für den Hinweis !


----------



## bikefreak32791 (13. Juli 2013)

Volle 3 Std fahren .....


----------



## bikefreak32791 (13. Juli 2013)

Werden die Bilder vom rennen auch online gestellt ? 
Gruß Jens


----------



## salatbauchvieh (13. Juli 2013)

Kuchen lecker, Steakburger gute Idee 

Schöne schnelle Strecke, so schnell das uns eine Runde fehlt, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2013)

auf der ergebnisliste stehe ich mit 9 runden. mein garmin zeigt mir aber nur 8 an.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (13. Juli 2013)

Online ist die liste aber noch nicht oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2013)

nein, ich meine den aushang im stadion.

ergebnisse gibts irgendwann hier:
http://my3.raceresult.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=17841&lang=de


----------



## OliverD (14. Juli 2013)

Schönes Rennen - komme 2014 gerne wieder!

Hier mein Rennbericht: http://bornekamp-racing.simdif.com/rennberichte_2013.html

Das Rennen könnte auch gut zu der Serie Challenge4MTB passen.

Oliver


----------



## bikefreak32791 (14. Juli 2013)

Oliver Droste ? 2 Platz ;-)


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. Juli 2013)

OliverD schrieb:


> Das Rennen könnte auch gut zu der Serie Challenge4MTB passen.



Das habe ich auch geschrieben! 

siehe hier im Bericht

Gruß


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. Juli 2013)

Ergebnisse sind nun online aber können laut meinem Garmin nicht passen. Ich bin garnicht auf der Liste aufgeführt, 

Naja, trotzdem schöne Veranstaltung.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (14. Juli 2013)

Ist einer von euch auch sonntag in Hannover dabei ? 
CTF rund um den Annaturm ...


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2013)

die zeitmessung hat nicht richtig funktioniert!

laut meinem garmin 500 bin ich 8 runden (47,2 km) in 2h20min gefahren.
in der liste stehe ich mit 9 runden in 2h29min.


ihr wollt anregungen? die sollt ihr bekommen!

- die altersklasseneinteilungen nach bdr richtlinie einteilen.
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=disziplinen/kategorien.htm
wobei man die elite und u23 dann als eine klasse wertet. darunter könnte man auch noch was zusammenfassen.
ein beispiel (nicht nach bdr) wäre z.b. §4 unter http://www.challenge4mtb.de/regeln.htm

- lizenzfahrer gar nicht starten lassen, oder in einer extra klasse ohne einteilung werten.
das bedeutet dann auch eine bereinigte ergebnisliste der hobbyfahrer, welche es im moment nicht gibt. 
*oder*
- rennen beim bdr anmelden, was ich nicht für sinnvoll halte. grund: wenn es angemeldet ist, gibt es keine trennung zwischen hobby und lizenz. es gibt sportler die fahren des bikens wegen, aber es gibt auch leute die nur aufs podium gucken.

- bei der ausschreibung müssen die regeln stehen, oder änderungen rechtzeitig vor dem rennen bekanntgemacht werden. 
*beispiele:* 
es solte ein 3 stunden rennen werden, wurde aber auf 10 runden gekürzt.
(bei einem 3 stunden rennen wird mindestens volle 3 stunden gefahren. kommt jemand nach 2h59min59sec. durchs ziel, fährt er die angebrochene runde zu ende.)

wertung der lizenz und hobbyfahrer war getrennt ausgeschreiben, wurde aber zusammen gewertet.

anzahl der startplätze vorher bekanntgeben. 
einige fahrer hätten gestern sicher gerne mitgemacht, durften aber nicht mehr.


----------



## DL82 (15. Juli 2013)

Also vorab...mir hats super viel Spaß gemacht und für das erste Mal war das schon ganz gut gemacht.
Ich hatte auch für mich selber die Zeit genommen und bin mit 41,4 KM in 2.30 Std ausgelaufen. Passte also nicht zu den offiziellen Zeiten...
Berg ab und im Trailstück konnte ich mein All Mountain Bike super nutzen und konnte immer wieder Boden gut machen...Aber Respekt wie ihr teilweise die Anstiege hoch gejagt seid. Das war später zu viel für mich und es ging nur noch auf dem kleinen Ritzel. Egal...hatte Spaß gemacht.
Und da ich eher mehr vom Laufen komme und sonst eher Touren mit Trails fahre, war ich schon zufrieden mit meiner Leistung.

Weiss wer wo es die Fotos gibt? Links?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## bikefreak32791 (15. Juli 2013)

Grünes Radon ;-) stand hinter dir am Start ....


----------



## DL82 (15. Juli 2013)

Hey, so sieht man sich wieder...

Ja...das Bike ist geil, nur für die Veranstaltung nicht ganz optimal...aber egal.

Gibt´s wo Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (15. Juli 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OxbBoMPwLw"]1  MTB Cup Hiddenhausen 13 07 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Kleines Video mit Bilder ist auf der HP nun online.


----------



## Andy11 (22. Juli 2013)

Hi, hat jemand die Strecke aufgezeichnet zum nachfahren?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2013)

such mal gpsies.

ist der track nicht sogar hier im thread verlinkt?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. Juli 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich nun irgendwo Bilder? Habe leider keine gefunden bis jetzt.


----------

